# Workbench for a 1963 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw Model # 103.29310 Help.



## cherrywoodworker (Oct 30, 2014)

I just purchased a *1963 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw Model # 103.29310.* The saw does work, but it is sitting on a metal cabinet with wheels. Since I have never owned a Radial Arm Saw before and new to wood working, should I mount it to a sturdy work bench that is at least 48" Long and 26" Wide ? I don't want to lose an arm before I learn how to work with wood. I would appreciate any tips or if someone has a spare plan on PDF that I could get a copy, so I can do it right the 1st time. Thanks in advance for any advice I receive.

Jayson.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I built a rolling cabinet for my RAS so I could have storage and a substantial base for the saw when it was in use.
You're gonna need a table and fence set up as well.
Bill


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Remember, a RAS is primarily for cross cutting, so you need to provide ample table space to hold long pieces of stock to be cut. I have my cabinet built so that I can cut ANY length of wood since the RAS bench allows me to open the garage door and feed the saw as material comes into the shop.

I do not have any dimensional drawings but it should give you some ideas to consider.

DeWalt RAS Forum


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you truly tune that saw to be accurate, you want as little frame flex as possible. That typically requires it to be mo8nted on something really stiff, those metal OEM cabinets that Sears provided were never stiff enough. On mine I just built a really strong box (cabinet) and put drawers in them. I wanted them mobile, so I sat the boxes into a mobile base from HTC. If yours will be stationary, just build a base for it. The cabinet should be a little larger than the frame, and to insure stiffness, put 2 layers of 3/4" ply on top for the frame to sit on….which is glued and dadoed into the cabinet sides. Then the saw frame gets bolted to the top. This gives you as stiff a frame as you'll need to make that saw hum. Lastly, I prefer the table of an RAS to be up a little, mine's at about 41", which for my particular saws put the cabinet's top at about 32 1/2" tall.


----------



## Neptuno (Oct 17, 2014)

I had used mine for many years mounted in the original Craftsman stand, but when I got my Mitter saw, I have mounted it lin tandem, like this:










Pedro


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe this will help with an idea or two, if you're inclined to build something like this….I built this cabinet about 8-9 years ago to house my chop saw and radial saw…...Both are in line with a 2 fence system…..all aligned to handle an 18 ft. board, if necessary…..Of course I have the room, but you can scale down to meet your needs according to the room you have….It's 42" high, and 32" deep, and each machine is hooked up to dust collection (as all mine are)......Plenty of storage and drawer space…Here's a couple of shots of the set-up…..


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Getting that saw mounted on something sturdy and at a comfortable working height will make a big difference.

I had a late 70's model RAS and built a cabinet for it. I used 2×4's, yellow pine and mdf for the panels. I did follow a plan but that was a long time ago.

If you decide to build a cabinet (with casters for mobility), consider keeping your cuts less than 48 inches (and 24 inches). That will help get more pieces from plywood or 8 foot long boards and minimize waste.

Here is an example of a project I am starting this week. If you decide to build a cabinet similar to this, take note of the face frame details. Rails and stiles…look em up on you tube. I build mine using pocket screw construction…look it up on you tube.

Disclaimer: I am a beginner at learning how to use Sketchup so my drawings might not be totally accurate, but they are close enough for me to work from.









Face frame details









Your cabinet sides, top and bottom can be 3/4 inch plywood. The face frame should also be 3/4 inch wood of your choice - pine, poplar or whatever hardwood you decide to use.

Kitchen cabinet assembled - plywood sides, poplar face frame.









Cabinet construction for miter saw station.









Hope you find some inspiration from these pics. I have a number of projects with pics. Check them out.
http://lumberjocks.com/MT_Stringer/projects


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> I had used mine for many years mounted in the original Craftsman stand, but when I got my Mitter saw, I have mounted it lin tandem, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the same setup I have. I've been using it probably 25-30 years.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I did the same thing as Rick Dennington did, except I didn't put any drawers under. It takes up a lot of wall space, but my shop is big, so no problem. If it will be your only saw and your shop is small, then a roll about stand may be better. Ripping with a RAS can be done, but it takes a bit of extra caution. When it was my only saw, I did a lot of ripping, including on 4×8 sheets of plywood.


----------



## Neptuno (Oct 17, 2014)

I must confess that I have recently sold the old Radial arm, for I rarely used it for its lack of precision. I installed a Bosh chop-saw in its place, great machine, inspired by this article:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/article/tool-test-12-in-chop-saws.aspx

Pedro


----------



## cherrywoodworker (Oct 30, 2014)

I appreciate the advice. I have been waiting since last week for them to approve my thing. I built my stand. it is 30" x 5'. Table Top is 7' long. It also has storage underneath the Bench Top.


----------



## cherrywoodworker (Oct 30, 2014)

Some of you know that I just purchased A 1963 Craftsman RAS Model # 103.29310 . I wanted to build a bench for the RAS, because I didn't like the metal cabinet it was on.








http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f90/Jayson_B_Williams/IMG_0259_zps82c8bb74.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

I used my DEWALT 7-Amp 2-Blade Planer Model # DW680K to plane the 4" x 4" legs, because it had paint and the wood looked rough. I built the top with the deminsions being 30" x 60".








http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f90/Jayson_B_Williams/IMG_0260_zpsc2e68134.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Then I mounted the legs to the bench top.








http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f90/Jayson_B_Williams/IMG_0262_zpsa12fd67f.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]

Once I had the top secured, I started on the storge shelp for the lower part of the bench.








http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f90/Jayson_B_Williams/IMG_0266_zpsba9d399a.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
Tomorrow, we will be bracing the top bench to support the RAS.


----------

